

Microsoft Xbox 3D-projected games outlined in patent - r0bbbo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19568451

======
artursapek
I wonder if 10 years from now people will look back on when gaming used to be
confined to a flat screen in front of your face and laugh.

~~~
milesokeefe
I don't think that big of a change happens in a decade.

What peripherals popular 10 years ago seem silly now?

~~~
cma
Flip phones?

~~~
wtallis
Flip phones don't seem _silly_ , they just embody a different set of tradeoffs
- as _phones_ they're better than just about every other design out there, but
they're not as good at texting, and suck at web browsing. They won't be truly
outclassed until iPhones have haptic feedback.

------
batgaijin
Microsoft is betting on 3d gimmicks, Sony bought Gakai.

~~~
Sonblind
I don't see it as a gimic. Microsoft has the amazing Kinect, and 3D projection
is its missing counterpart. That combination could lead to a new experience of
gaming for some titles. Its a shame its limited to games...

